# Briggs 24hp ELS won't idle down



## jack13man (Apr 28, 2008)

Still working on this 24 hp Briggs. Once it warms up it will not idle back down unless under a load. I have found out that at low idle with a load on it is sucking air through the carb intake gasket. When I rebuilt this carb the kit came with a single metal gasket and the one I took off was a fiber like material.....My question is can air being drawn through that gasket cause the "no idle" problem (when not under a load) and can anyone tell me what gasket Number I would need to order. The part number I have is Briggs# 795123 but no one can tell me if it is metal or not and if it is a pair of gaskets. Thanks for all the help you've given me.

446677


----------



## jack13man (Apr 28, 2008)

I didn't send the code......not sure if its needed.
446677.....code 0463-E1

Thanks again


----------



## hdexpress (May 22, 2009)

*Metal gasket*

I just redid my carb also. I asked the mech that I bought the rebuild kit from about that and he said that the kit is more of a universal kit. It seems that it covers several models and that you use what you need and chunk the rest. I just used the paper gaskets and it worked just fine. I still have the metal on hand if needed but it soesnot seem to need it.


----------



## jack13man (Apr 28, 2008)

I finally talked to a Husqvarna dealer who had the gaskets on hand. It came with 2 paper gaskets and a metal gaskets. The rebuild kit I purchased had apparently been incomplete. I put the carb back together with the proper gaskets and it still won't idle back without a load....any suggestions????


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

You may be having a problem with the governor. Try performing a static governor adjustment, if it still does not idle back then there may be a problem with the governor assembly itself.


----------



## jack13man (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I have never done a static governor adjustment. I have read about it. Right now I have given the mower back to my neighbor. If he returns then I will try the adjustment. Thanks again.


----------

